# Garage Sale



## Minges14 (Jul 19, 2011)

Purchased some bottles at a garage sale this weekend.  Any insight would be helpful.  Thanks


 Solution Citrate Maganese - Porcelain white top








 Clicquot Club - Trade Mark






 Cascadian Products Corporation - Grand View, NY







 McK&R






 Dr. W.B  James - Cold Spring Harbor - Long Island NY


----------



## ajohn (Jul 19, 2011)

I like the flask!


----------



## Blackglass (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!

 The Citrate of Magnesia contained a medicine used as a laxitive these days, but at the time of its production it was probably said to cure a large number of things. There are many differenent brands that marketed this medicine, most are common. I've personally never seen that brand, but I don't collect them, so I con't help you value-wise. It is probably worth under $5, but it's still a cool bottle. Probably dates between 1910-20.

 Clicquote Club was a huge soda corporation of its time. From Wikipedia:

 "Founded in 1881 in Millis, Massachusetts, the beverage company was built by Henry Millis from money he had received from his father Lansing Millis. The company produced mainly sparkling cider for the first few years but later on Millis would experiment in other flavors as well. The sparkling cider was soon dropped and the company began focusing mainly on ginger ale. In 1885 the town of Millis, MA was founded in his family name. During this time the soda company hired a significant amount of the town's residents and would continue to do so for years to come. Millis continued to improve upon his beverages through his philosophy of making the drinks as though he were making them for his own friends. He imported high-quality exotic ingredients including Jamaican ginger, and Cuban pure refined sugar. These two were the key ingredients to his ginger ale making the company stand out in this field.


 Even though word of his soda spread over southeastern New England in the next few years the cost of such fine ingredients eventually forced Henry Millis to sell his company in 1901. The new proprietors took advantage of every form of advertising, including a musical variety radio program, The Clicquot Club Eskimos. Such clever marketing expanded the company until the factory in Millis became 1/3 of a mile long, even with its own private train station. The section around this massive factory became known as "Millis-Clicquot, Massachusetts." Even with this huge building the company still staggered to meet its demand. In 1938 the company became the first to sell its beverages in a can, at this time known as a "cone-top" can, making it easier to manufacture. With the establishment of a new network of Clicquot Club Bottling Plants in 1938 the company soon had dozens of factories across the country. This number grew rapidly until in 1952 the company had plants in over 100 cities all across the United States, from Maine to California. In the 1950s the company began distributing internationally, in places like Nassau, Jamaica, the Bahamas, virtually all of South America, and the Philippines. The company began to decline in sales worldwide thanks to other soft drinks and was purchased in 1960 by the Cott Beverage Corporation of Connecticut. By 1965 the Cott Corporation was acquired by Canada Dry who sold off all product surplus before shutting down Clicquot. Today the original plant in Millis remains mostly abandoned, although 1/3 of it is currently (as of June 2006) occupied by garden and hardware stores. Although there has been contemplation of starting the company back up again in recent years no attempts have ever gotten further than the drawing board."
 I'm not shure when they transitioned from embossed bottles to painted label bottles, but your bottle probably predates 1950 and is not older than 1920. They are extremely common and are worth around $1-$2.





 The Cascadian bottle most likely contained some form of carbonated beverage. I don't know anything about the company or the bottles value, but it dates from circa 1910-20.

 I could not find any information on the McK&R bottle, besides that it is the oldest bottle you got dating from circa 1885-1910 and that its shape suggests that it contained some form of medicine or medicinal whiskey. It is hand blown.

 Your last bottle, as the shape suggests, contained milk. I am by no means a milk expert (infact, I practicaly know nothing about them), but I would guess it dates somewhere between 1915-1940. Hopefully someone else can help you with that one.

 Blackglass


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 20, 2011)

> I could not find any information on the McK&R bottle


 
 Hey Michael,

 It's a McKesson & Robbins.






 "John McKesson, Charles Olcott

 1833 - John McKesson, Charles Olcott founded Olcott & McKesson in New York City; focused on import, wholesaling of therapeutic drugs and chemicals; 1853 - renamed McKesson & Robbins (Olcott died, Daniel Robbins made partner); distributed products via covered wagons in 17 states and territories, from Vermont to California; early 1900s - leading distributor of drug products in United States; 1926 - acquired by Frank D. Coster of Adelphi Pharmaceutical Manufacturing Company, manufacturer of high alcohol-content products such as hair tonic, cosmetics (real name Philip Musica, twice-convicted criminal); 1938 - true identity revealed; company treasurer became suspicious of large payments to one customer; ordered Dun & Bradstreet credit reports on customer - customer fictitious; December 6, 1938 - SEC opened investigation into company's accounting, New York Stock Exchange suspended trading of company's shares; investigation revealed Coster had embezzled $3 million, inflated company's assets by more than 20% fictitious (inventories, accounts receivable); 1940s - returned to private ownership; 1967 - merged with Foremost Dairies (San Francisco) after hostile takeover; formed Foremost-McKesson Inc.; became largest U.S. distributor of drugs, alcoholic beverages and chemicals; largest supplier of whey by-products; largest producer of processed water; leader in fresh dairy products field; multiregional distributor of hospital and laboratory supplies and equipment; 1976 - corporate raider, Victor Posner, acquired 10% of company's stock in start of takeover attempt; McKesson management initiated negative public relations campaign to publicize Posner's overstating of his company's 1975 earnings; April 1976 - bid dropped; McKesson stockholders approved charter change, prohibited any "unsuitable" party (any business that might jeopardize company's liquor, drug licenses) from acquiring over 10% of company's common stock; May 4, 1981 - acquired Sharon Steel stock in Foremost-McKesson in targeted repurchase ('greenmail') for $65.1 million; 1990s - focused on healthcare, divested unrelated businesses; 2006 - 16th on FORTUNE 500 list, more than $80 billion in annual revenue; nation's largest healthcare services company." From.


----------



## creeper71 (Jul 20, 2011)

last bottle (milk bottle ) should be dated on the bottom..please post pic of bottom....


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 20, 2011)

The milk is probably like an inventory ID for the Dr. Walter Belknap James Laboratory in Cold Spring Harbor. SEE 
 and
OBIT


----------



## BillinMo (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a Cliquot Club bottle just like yours in my collection.  The Triangle-R logo on the bottom indicates it was made by Reed Glass Co. in Rochester, NY, probably in the 1940s or 1950s.


----------



## NYCFlasks (Jul 20, 2011)

If you are of a mind to sell the Cold Spring milk bottle, please let me know.  I have a good friend who resides in the adjoining town and collects local bottles.


----------



## Minges14 (Sep 26, 2011)

Found a few more bottles at another local garage sale today, and anger the overwhelming response to the previous post I figured I would put the photos up again for some more insight.  Ive found a few things online here and there.  Seems a few are pre 1900's not quite sure how common they are.  Thanks for the help.  Again.

 No marking other than a 4 on the bottom. 















 The Barker Moore and Mein Medicine Co. 




 Philadelphia






 Extract of Smart-Weed




 Pierce M.D   Buffalo NY







 S.B Goff's Oil Liniment




 Camden, NJ











 Fletchers(?)


----------



## Minges14 (Sep 26, 2011)

Found a few more bottles at another local garage sale today, and anger the overwhelming response to the previous post I figured I would put the photos up again for some more insight.  Ive found a few things online here and there.  Seems a few are pre 1900's not quite sure how common they are.  Thanks for the help.  Again.

 No marking other than a 4 on the bottom. 
 https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y30/Minges14/d0cb8e4d.jpg
 https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y30/Minges14/0fda3f74.jpg
 https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y30/Minges14/a17f2e66.jpg


 The Barker Moore and Mein Medicine Co. 
 https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y30/Minges14/554f8d24.jpg
 Philadelphia
 https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y30/Minges14/54684400.jpg

 Extract of Smart-Weed
 https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y30/Minges14/dbe287b6.jpg
 Pierce M.D   Buffalo NY
 https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y30/Minges14/845609ea.jpg


 S.B Goff's Oil Liniment
 https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y30/Minges14/9229b7ff.jpg
 Camden, NJ
 https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y30/Minges14/50f98706.jpg



 https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y30/Minges14/d06e5e52.jpg
 Fletchers(?)
 https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y30/Minges14/402d487b.jpg


 [/quote]


> Found a few more bottles at another local garage sale today, and anger the overwhelming response to the previous post I figured I would put the photos up again for some more insight. Ive found a few things online here and there. Seems a few are pre 1900's not quite sure how common they are. Thanks for the help. Again.
> 
> No marking other than a 4 on the bottom.
> 
> ...


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello Minges14  For a comment on your strap-side flask with pictures.
 No marking other than a 4 on the bottom.  
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y30/Minges14/d0cb8e4d.jpg 
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y30/Minges14/0fda3f74.jpg 
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y30/Minges14/a17f2e66.jpg 

 The 4 is typical and was embossed on the insert plug bottom centering post.  The following is a description that I recently sent to another person (LilBottle). I decided to send it for your reading pleasure.

   I guess they have you headed in the right direction.  I have several strap-side flasks and like them.  One point I wanted to pass on to you, is that I think the oldest ones were made in what is called a *key mold*.  This is a two leaf bottom hinged mold that had a round center pin in the mold assembly.  The half of the mold that fastened to the work station of the gaffer had the center round pin fastened to that half on the bottom.  The opening half of the mold tilted out and the top swiveled down for the gaffer to insert the parison form on his blow-pipe.  The mold boy closed the front mold half and that half closed around the front half of the center round pin. If you look at the diagonal mold seam on the bottom you will usually see that that half of the mold seam around the center round pin will be rough like the diagonal mold seam across the bottom of the bottle.  Mold seams that open have a mold seam that is tight when the mold is new, but use burns and breaks down the match edge making the rough seam you will see.   I could go on some more but this is to help you recognize the older ones.
 RED Matthews


----------



## glass man (Sep 27, 2011)

Always liked those "Smart weed" bottles..I could use some of that! DR. R.V.PIERCE made a fortune off his different "medicines"  .He was also a New York state Senator...very intersting story if you want to google his name and find out more...JAMIE


----------



## Minges14 (Feb 5, 2012)

One more for you all.  Couldn't come up with much....
 Whittem Pharmacist Chestnut Hill


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome back Ryan,

 That's a real nice bottle, but not a very good photo of it. You've devoted twice the photo real estate to appliances. [8D]

 Come on, celebrate with us. From the reinforced pharmacist finish to the fancy plate mould, and if your feeling racy, how about a shot of the bottom? [8D]

 It coulda been this one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From. "is an extremely rare blown antique medicine bottle that is embossed W.A. Whittem Pharmacist Chestnut Hill. The bottom is embossed W.T. Co U.S.A. This bottle is defiantly from Philadelphia Pa."

 Did'ya see the Picture of Whittem's Pharmacy? "These two buildings in the 100 block of Bethlehem Pike were built in 1888, and both housed businesses that lasted for over a century. William A. Whittem located his pharmacy here because he believed a business district would flourish near the railroad terminus. His son Bill, as a boy, renered curbside delivery service to ladies in their carriages who did not want to make the trip into the store."

 "Chestnut Hill has remained a surprisingly stable suburb over the years. In comparison to other American suburbs, the neighborhood has changed very little in over half a century. Many of the local merchants have been serving the same families for several generations: Whittem's pharmacy, which has not bowed to the drug store trend even to this day, has been run by the same family since 1874. Frank Streeper, trained by the elder Whittem, opened his own drug store in 1892, and today Streeper's is the gathering place for Chestnut Hill's young, soda drinking set, as it has been for several generations..." From Philadelphia Gentlemen.


----------



## Minges14 (Feb 5, 2012)

Here are a few more, minus the appliances.


----------



## Minges14 (Apr 10, 2012)

Found a few more out today.    Again Ived tried to find what I can with not too many results so any info would be helpful.  Thanks in advance.  
 Milton 4 on the bottom









 Eight sided












 Warranted Flask 7oz union made











 And the last one.   No marking, no writing.  About 11 inches high 4 inches width


----------



## Minges14 (Apr 17, 2012)

Stumped everyone?   No guesses at all?   I guess that could be either good or bad.  Haha.


----------

